# New John Boat



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Not its my old one with a face lift ,and a newer trailer, I did some work on.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice work. It's a shame you have to take her out now and get slime all over it. I think you just inspired me to do a face lift on my old '87 Bass Tracker. Is that a fiberglass sub floor?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are a detailed worker. Congrats on your job.
Historically, I have had more fun in an aluminum boat (a 14' semi-v and then a john) with clamp on tiller motors than any other boat.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks real good Roadie.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> Nice work. It's a shame you have to take her out now and get slime all over it. I think you just inspired me to do a face lift on my old '87 Bass Tracker. Is that a fiberglass sub floor?


Its 9 mm marine grade phenolic coated birch plywood. I brought it back from Finland in a sea container of gear, 12 years ago. After all those years in my barn, I dusted it off it looked like the day I bought it. You can find phenolic ply in the US, but it still not as nice or as cheap as in Finland. That is if someone else is paying for the sea container.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

That's exactly what I've been looking for to replace the heavy 3/4 plywood in my boat! Thanks for the pics and cool story.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

That's some nice looking work. Oughta last the rest of your life... doesn't matter how old you are!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Aluminum*

Looks like Get er Done kind a boat..KISS principal..Looks Great and Functional..We expecting boat full of FISH !!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good Mike... is that for the mud motor?


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent work. I really like that front platform.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice clean job.

what all do you plan to store in the center box?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Looks good Mike... is that for the mud motor?


Its for the jet drive T bone I have the motor off replacing the water pump and cleaning the injectors.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good lookin refurb!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Be sure to have it done by March 18 th and ready to fish for sow white bass.
I'll take you to a secret spot you showed me, lol.
The rig is looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Nice clean job.
> 
> what all do you plan to store in the center box?


I made the center box the size of my plastic tackle boxes. Three fit side by side and then they can stack. And then there is room to stuff some rain gear, or jackets and snacks. The boat came with a store bought one but it was to large to walk around comfortably.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about. Mans boat for sure. Good work Mike.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Get that jet drive ready and please pm me, I have been wanting to see it in action in skinny water since we talked at Dukes. It really does look great .


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work Mike


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. I still have a few more bells and whistles to add. But for now I just cant wait to get a water pump in it. I have the lower unit off, it was bad, its had a lot of sand sucked thru it. Hopefully they will have one in stock Monday. I forgot to add a picture of the bottom, I sprayed truck bed liner on it. Next is the bass boat its getting a make over, with no carpet. I started ripping out the carpet today. Thanks again.


----------

